# Easy Siphon



## Dips Me Lid (31/3/15)

I'm looking to purchase an auto siphon to transfer some beer out of some demijohn's, I saw this one on the G and G website,

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/LEMRTMKG%20pumps-siphons-and-tubing/7SIPHON+EASY+SYPHON+3+8+I

Anyone have any experience with these or any recommendations for other brands?

Cheers
Dan.


----------



## LiquidGold (31/3/15)

I have one like that and found it doesn't fit into the 5L demis. Should be fine for bigger ones though.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (31/3/15)

Was it to big for the opening?


----------



## LiquidGold (31/3/15)

Yeah but I haven't double checked the measurements of mine with the one in the link, simply assumed they are the same.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (31/3/15)

I'll have to check that out, cheers mate.


----------



## Winny (31/3/15)

What about a jiggle syphon 

these are the ones I sell at work , all be it a hardware shop


----------



## Dips Me Lid (31/3/15)

I've never seen those jiggle siphons before, are they food grade plastic?


----------



## superstock (31/3/15)

Dips Me Lid said:


> I'm looking to purchase an auto siphon to transfer some beer out of some demijohn's, I saw this one on the G and G website,
> 
> http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/LEMRTMKG%20pumps-siphons-and-tubing/7SIPHON+EASY+SYPHON+3+8+I
> 
> ...


This is the one I have. Don't think it's the same as G&G. Max diameter is 28.5mm and won't fit into a 5L glass demijohn, for these I just use the inner and start siphon with water.


----------



## dblunn (31/3/15)

I bought a stainless Steel jiggy siphon head that fits onto a 1/2" silicon hose that works well. Can't remember where I bought it, I think it was from Nev at onlinebrewingsupplies
Dave


----------



## sp0rk (31/3/15)

Winny said:


> What about a jiggle syphon
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1427755423.472589.jpg these are the ones I sell at work , all be it a hardware shop


I would dare say that's not food safe


----------



## Mikeyr (31/3/15)

There's a valve on ebay, says it's stainless, weirdly looks brass!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271816058221?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## dannymars (31/3/15)

these siphons are good... I found the 3/8" one really slow, so I upgraded to the 1/2"... now it pulls too fast, which sometimes creates a lovely potentially oxidizing vortex so I have to throttle the tube slightly... lol


----------



## Tahoose (1/4/15)

After the keg king one didn't work and then snapped I bought on of these 

http://www.bunnings.com.au/sontax-syphon-pump-hose_p3110054

And swapped the pickup tube with a length of this

http://www.bunnings.com.au/pope-13mm-x-5m-clear-vinyl-tubing_p3130568

This hose is good, fits perfectly onto plastic fermenter taps also.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (2/4/15)

Tahoose said:


> After the keg king one didn't work and then snapped I bought on of these
> 
> http://www.bunnings.com.au/sontax-syphon-pump-hose_p3110054
> 
> ...


I just picked up one of those today, good idea on the replacing the pick up tube, I'll give that a crack, cheers.


----------



## superstock (2/4/15)

All



Tahoose said:


> After the keg king one didn't work and then snapped I bought on of these
> 
> http://www.bunnings.com.au/sontax-syphon-pump-hose_p3110054
> 
> ...


All guaranteed food grade??


----------



## LiquidGold (2/4/15)

The clear vinyl is stated to conform to AS/NZS 2070 for food contact but I dunno about the siphon. I use the same type of clear vinyl to rack from fermenters though mine fits inside the fermenter taps, just what I had lying around and does the job.


----------



## Grott (3/4/15)

Winny said:


> What about a jiggle syphon
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1427755423.472589.jpg these are the ones I sell at work , all be it a hardware shop


I've found they take a fair bit of jiggling to get going and high potential of disturbing the trub, however good for other liquid transfers eg petrol.
Cheers


----------



## Weizguy (3/4/15)

I have a siphon, originally from G&G I believe.

Had a problem with drawing air in with the racked wort, and bubbling through to the 2nd vessel, when the top vessel got down to about 30cm of wort/beer/liquid.
Probably OK for oxygenating wort on the way to the fermentor, but definitely unsuitable for racking fermented beer to the keg.
For a long time, I assumed it was the way it worked, but eventually concluded that I got a dud unit. I even tried silicone spray to help the seal, but still the same. May try some keg lube on the racking tube.

If you buy one (and they can be a great unit) please test it early with a bucket full of water and a similar size bucket.


----------



## Tahoose (3/4/15)

superstock said:


> All
> 
> All guaranteed food grade??


The hose is food grade. The siphon doesn't say I don't think. But it's just plastic, it breaks apart easily and is easy to clean and sanitise. 

Only for use on cool wort I will add.


----------



## dblunn (3/4/15)

Mikeyr said:


> There's a valve on ebay, says it's stainless, weirdly looks brass!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271816058221?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Hi, I had a look at my S/S jiggler head and it is the same brand as this eBay one. Colour is probably due to the camera used, it is S/S.
Dave


----------



## Draughton (3/4/15)

LiquidGold said:


> I have one like that and found it doesn't fit into the 5L demis. Should be fine for bigger ones though.


There is a smaller version but I don't know where you can get it here http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/mini-auto-siphon-3-8.html


----------



## Gnomebrewer (7/4/15)

I have the 3/8 GandG siphon. It works well but is slow. 

I previously bought a keg king one - first one arrived cracked, was replaced with a new one which still didn't work (they were having problems with the ring seals) so they sent me a replacement kit for the seals, but it still didn't work. The GandG one is much better.


----------

